# An honest question...



## ludwigfire (Jan 28, 2010)

Brothers, I was initiated in Live Oak Lodge #304, Kyle, Texas... my problem is, is that I have not kept up with my studies nor attended the lodge not long after my initiation.  Life has provided many different life changing things since then.  I would like to continue on my path in masonry, but I must admit, I am new to it, and a little ashamed that I "dropped the ball."  I have talked to a brother who was initianated just before me and he says that I will still be welcome.  I know he is right. I guess what I am trying to ask is this,  how would you handle walking in to your lodge, at this point, and not feel bad for letting other brothers down?

Clay


----------



## JTM (Jan 28, 2010)

because you went back, you won't be letting them down.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 28, 2010)

I think we all know sh** happens and part of the brotherhood is to understand that.  I was impressed coming in that NOT letting freemasonry interfere with your job or family was an ancient demand on the craft.  All you did was follow that demand if you were handling new challenges in your life.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 28, 2010)

Just go back, you will be accepted.  Your situation is NOT UNCOMMON.  

I would contact the Secretary and let him know your situation.  He should be able to get you on the right path, with a teacher and the proper paper work.


----------



## Raven (Jan 28, 2010)

Bro. Clay
  You have just explained your situation to over 600 members here and I feel that if you will do the same with your lodge brothers that they will welcome you back with open arms.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 28, 2010)

We had a young man in our lodge the passed his FC and then had some reliigious conflict with some of the wording and backed out.  He contacted me two years later and we set him up for his MM degree and we even had the original Master of the lodge perform his raising.  NEVER feel bad.  A very dear friend of mine told me that after being in DeMolay and then turning 21 he joined his local lodge.  He went to only a few meetings and was not seen again for nearly 20 years but kept up with his dues.  In 2008 I attended his installation as Master of that lodge.  Never feel bad.  A Mason in good standing is ALWAYS welcome.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2010)

Its actually a pretty common situation and any Secretary will know the procedure to get you back on track.  Good Luck!


----------



## ludwigfire (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies to my question, you have helped out quite a bit!  I am happy to say that I will be attending the next lodge meeting and speaking with the secretary to get back on track.  I look forward to the path ahead.

Clay


----------



## Raven (Feb 5, 2010)

That's great news, Bro!  :14:


----------



## HKTidwell (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad to hear this!  Always a good day when a brother comes back to pursue that which he started once before.


----------

